# 70 Gallon South American Geophagus Tank [New Video]



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, Some footage of my fish tanks.














70 Gallon 48x18x18
Fluval 4plus internal filter
Fluval 403
Shop Light

Fauna:
3 Geophagus Surinamensis (neeed confirmation)
1 Satonperca Jurapari
5 Calico and Silvertip Bristlenose Pleco
1 Common Pleco









Spawning Video





Handfeeding

Not very aggresive in this video because its the second cube of bloodworms ;0 On the first cube it disappears in a few seconds  posting a video on after this weeks waterchange.





Some photos of my Geophagus  








































Waiting on these little guys to get bigger 

A.Hecklii from Charles

















3 Geophagus Surinamensis









These tanks are no more ;0
South American Geophagus 33 Gallon Long Tank
3 Geophagus Surinamensis (Thank you Charles =))
3 Geophagus Jurapari
1 Common pleco





29 Gallon Tall Community Fish Tank

21 Neon Tetras
3 Peppered Corys
1 Panda Cory
1 Clown Loach
1 Common Pleco
1 Betta


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I love your community, the neons pop right out against the black substrate. You have a bunch of happy fish there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

love how you're able to keep those geo's in a 33g long. giving me ideas to revamp my livestock


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

those are geophagus surinamensis


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Charles! The first article that popped up with I searched about them said they were "peaceful and non territorial" which they are definatly most definatly not! I guess I should have researched further, thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

33g is too small of a tank for them. It is only 36" long. if anything, the smaller red hump will be better for your tank. Fish behavior can change quickly with limited space.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I realized that, I'll probably upsize to a 70-120 gal in the future.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Added some new photos of my new 75 Gal and the GEophagus ^.^!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

charles said:


> those are geophagus surinamensis


actually from the research i've done, the aquarium market has never imported geophagus surinamesis. No geos have been exported from the river surinam, all geos labled as surinamesis are either geophagus altifrons or geophagus albinos. Those look like geophagus albinos to me


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

updated with a hand feeding ^.^


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome fish man, and great videos


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks! Updatedish


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Updated, I have a pair spawing now!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Spawning failed but a picture update.


















One of the males trailers on all his fins are growing so long, he really is gorgeous 

















Got some swords









And feeding bloodworms midwater change.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Got some BNP from Anessa, already hard at work :]

Compared to my Common Plec


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the tank looks great! keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Playing around with Vegas Pro 10.
Watch in HD and skip to 1:40 if you get bored of the bloodworm feeding


----------

